# Green Bin Collection- charge-Dun Laoghaire Rathdown area



## Grizzly (18 Jul 2006)

I always thought that the collection of the green bin in Dun Laoghaire Rathdown area was free of charge. Is it true that if you avail of the black bin service from them there is no charge for the green bin but if you do not avail of the black bin service the green bin is charged for?.


----------



## sherib (18 Jul 2006)

*Re: Green Bin Collection- charge.*

The answer is yes to the first part of your question; don't know what happens if you don't use the black bin but since there's no free lunch (!) I'd imagine you would have to pay for one of them. The black bin collection is weekly and pay by weight. The green bin is collected monthly (Oxygen) and so far no charge. It's a pretty good service.


----------



## Deirdra (18 Jul 2006)

*Re: Green Bin Collection- charge.*

Yes the green bin is free (although probably cost of it is built in somewhere in the black bin charge?) If you opt out of having the black bin, you still have to pay anyway.


----------



## huskerdu (18 Jul 2006)

*Re: Green Bin Collection- charge.*

The annual fee for bin collection from DLRD COCO is to cover the green bin collection as well as the black bin, so it is definitely not free. THeir literature s quite clear about this.  
I do not know anyone who has opted out of bin collection entirely, in DLR. I believe that they make this as difficult as possible.


----------



## Deirdra (18 Jul 2006)

*Re: Green Bin Collection- charge.*



			
				huskerdu said:
			
		

> I believe that they make this as difficult as possible.



Yep, they sure don't encourage it. And they're not over-responsive either. I wrote to them about another bin related enquiry, only after I wrote again saying that I did not need the black bin - did I receive a reply - 6 months later!


----------



## Grizzly (19 Jul 2006)

*Re: Green Bin Collection- charge.*

When you get your black bin charge statement, you are charged a fixed charge for the black bin, a lift charge and a weight charge. There is no further breakdown in that statement for green bin charges. If there is a charge then this should be made clear on your statement don't you think. What is the problem with itemising this? In fact DunLaoghaire Rathdown CoCo have on occassions stated that there is no charge for the green bin service in its literature.

The reason I ask this is that I have opted out of the black bin service. I have now been told that there is a charge for the green bin service plus the use of the recycling centres.

It would appear if you use the black bin service then the green bin service is free but if you don't use the black bin service then the green bin is charged for together with a charge for using the recycling centres.

Is this not charging people for recycling?


----------



## cobalt (19 Jul 2006)

*Re: Green Bin Collection- charge.*

How can they distinguish black bin users from non-users and charge the latter for the recycling centres? Surely you just turn up - you don't have to present anything that shows you've paid a black bin charge?


----------



## Jimoslimos (19 Jul 2006)

As somebody who used to work for a certain company (named after the gas comprising 21% of breathable air) I can tell you it is inevitable that charges (most probably by weight) will be imposed in the future. All the bins are electronically tagged (circular black chip underneath the front rim). 
Yes I know it doesn't make sense to punish people for recycling but the point is that reducing and re-using should be encouraged before recycling is considered as a last option.


----------



## huskerdu (19 Jul 2006)

HI Grizzly, 
I agree that they should itemize the green bin charge on the invoice, it is definitely mentioned in one of the leaflets which we received about the pay by weight that the fixed charge was for both green and black, but they dont make it obvious. 

How much have they told you that they will charge for the green bin ?


----------



## Deirdra (19 Jul 2006)

Jimoslimos said:
			
		

> I can tell you it is inevitable that charges (most probably by weight) will be imposed in the future.
> .



As I suspected, any idea when?


----------



## Grizzly (20 Jul 2006)

A spokesman from DunLaoghaire CoCo said that they are looking for €80 for the use of "the Oxigen green bin and for the use of facilities such as Ballyogan and Glasthule".
I don't mind paying the €80 but only if it is also charged to the black bin users as an addition to their normal charges. I feel that I am being penalised for DLR's loss of income for me not using the black bin and for my recycling endeavours.


----------



## bstop (23 Jul 2006)

I have opted out of the black bin service. It is a simple matter of writing to DLRCO to request this. They charge €100 per year if you decide to use the green bin service only.


----------



## Grizzly (24 Jul 2006)

bstop said:
			
		

> I have opted out of the black bin service. It is a simple matter of writing to DLRCO to request this. They charge €100 per year if you decide to use the green bin service only.


 
O.K. lets see €100 divided by 12 collections a year = €8.33 per green bin collection. The council has no landfill charges, no wages charges and may(?) share the profit with Oxegen on recycling your waste paper, tins etc. You pay separately and additionally for disposing of your black bin rubbish.

The average household bill for black bins *and* green bins is €220. So divide this by 52 collections per year = €4.23 per collection and your green bin collection comes free of charge. The council has landfill charges, wages, upkeep of lorries and no profit on your waste. 

Why is the green bin free for black bin users?  I would certainly feel that I was being treated equally if the €100 charge for the green bin was added to the annual charges of the black bin users.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## huskerdu (24 Jul 2006)

Hi Grizzley,
I do not disagree with your basic point, but I am interested in knowing where you got the average bill of 220. I seem to remember that DLRCO claiming that the average bill was likely to be 350, if you put out a bin every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## lukegriffen (24 Jul 2006)

bstop said:
			
		

> I have opted out of the black bin service. It is a simple matter of writing to DLRCO to request this.



Im very surprised they let you out of it so easily.  I thought you had to prove you had an alternate way of disposing of your rubbish.


----------



## Grizzly (25 Jul 2006)

huskerdu said:
			
		

> Hi Grizzley,
> I do not disagree with your basic point, but I am interested in knowing where you got the average bill of 220. I seem to remember that DLRCO claiming that the average bill was likely to be 350, if you put out a bin every 2-3 weeks.


 
The latest update on Pay by Weight says "The average Household Waste Charges bill for 2005 was €240. This covers the range of households from one occupant to large households".


----------



## huskerdu (25 Jul 2006)

Interesting Grizzley, Thanks.

Its good that people are avoiding putting rubbish out and avoiding paying exhorbitant rates to DLRCO


----------



## crassus (25 Jul 2006)

I've been living in DLR for about a year or so and have a black bin and a green bin. Every other month I get a bill from DLR for waste charges. However, it states that the amount I owe is zero. How can this be? They have my correct name and they know the house has changed hands - did the previous occupant have a waiver perhaps? 

I may call them on a no names basis to find out but would welcome your views - has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Deirdra (25 Jul 2006)

crassus said:
			
		

> Every other month I get a bill from DLR for waste charges. However, it states that the amount I owe is zero. How can this be? They have my correct name and they know the house has changed hands - did the previous occupant have a waiver perhaps?



Very lucky! Maybe you are using the wrong bin? Check the bin number you are using against the bin number on your bill.


----------

